# POCONO 400 RACE 6/9/13



## tyler523 (May 29, 2013)

Hello every one I'm getting ready for another wonder full day in the Pocono infield getting the meal plan put together. I'm fixin on smokin' up a picnic roast for some pulled pork lunch and some beer can chickens for dinner. So now the reason for posting this thread i was wondering if anyone else was planning on attending this bi annual highlight of the area  or maybe you have some favorite tailgating recipes you'd like to share "I'm open to suggestions".

Tyler


----------



## hotnspicy (May 30, 2013)

I would be there if I had the time but just had a gathering 2 weeks ago & too bogged down right now.  Have a blast & bring the 14 car a sammich!


----------



## bbqb0b (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Tyler!

Ill be there tomorrow but not in the infield. Ill be in the main lot.

Doing a Dutch Oven Mountain Man Breakfast for starts. After the race my Peri-Peri Wings. Did 70 lbs. of Pulled Pork during Memorial Day. Have a bunch FoodSaved. All I need is some boiling water and instant Pulled Pork. Also doing some burgers and St.Louis cut ribs. Enjoy the race!

Go Denny!


----------



## tyler523 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope you had as much fun as we did the pork came out perfect 10.5 lb picknic 16 hours of cooking to get it done but when ya show up at 4 am ya ain't got much els ta do. After every one cleared out I found a discarded chargriller deuo scavenged some parts and now I'm lookin at doin a conversion to my grill to so I have gas in the side fire box for hassle free smoking and wondering what to do next Pocono


----------

